# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [SubWoofer] Jamo SUB 260

## prutik70

χρειαζομαι το σχεδιο απο το '' Jamo SUB 260'', αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει να το βρω. ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. (καηκαν δυο εξαρτηματα πανω στην πλακετα και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποια ειναι για να τα αλλαξω)

----------


## prutik70

> χρειαζομαι το σχεδιο απο το '' Jamo SUB 260'', αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει να το βρω. ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. (καηκαν δυο εξαρτηματα πανω στην πλακετα και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποια ειναι για να τα αλλαξω)


 *Συμπληρωματικά* ΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ '' S-01 E326517 ''

----------

